# Best Training Split (PPL, Muscle Group, Upper/Lower)



## GenuineTomato (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello All,

Just wondering if you could shed some light on this subject.

I’m looking for a workout plan that is tailored to adding mass.

I currently hit the gym for 1-1:15hr 5 days a week. Ranging from 12-6 for 4 sets on compound exercises 12 for non compound. I split this into muscle groups, chest, back, upperarms/lowerarms, shoulders and legs

I’m at a dilemma right now, I could hit the gym 6 times a week and I know this opens the chance to train each muscle group twice in a week.

would you recommend using a Push/Pull/Legs split, Chest and Back/Shoulders and Arms/Lower back and Legs split, or something else.

The main aim is to add mass, so focus on hyper trophy is a must but I have read some 6 day plans focus on strength (6 reps) for the first 3 days and hypertrophy (12 reps) on the other 3 days.

appreciate the help in advance


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 31, 2018)

It varies from person to person. How long you been training?  Height, weight, and bodyfat?  This will tell us more but the only way to really k ow is to try different things. Some people recover faster than others and some are more prone to overtraining. I, personally, cannot intensely train any large muscle group more than once per week.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 31, 2018)

RippedZilla posted a great thread on this if I’m not mistaken.. but Georgia is pretty spot on, however for me I like to hit 2x/wk with a 72hr break in between


----------



## Jin (Oct 31, 2018)

Read up 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...s-better-alternatives?highlight=bulk+calories

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21541-A-basic-guide-to-periodization


----------



## GenuineTomato (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks all. I’ve been training 6/7 years now, but only in the last 2/3 years have I started looking at diet, supps etc.
I’m 6’3”, 205lbs, 18% bf.

Thank you for all your help


----------



## Elivo (Oct 31, 2018)

I personally like PPL, but it’s all person specific. Pick a style you enjoy so you stick with it. Don’t be afraid to try a few out.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 31, 2018)

I pretty much did a bro split til i joined this board and started getting other opinions and facts...i like ppl myself as well...and as dd stated each body part 2x per week with 72 hours in between...doing this i can push very hard and still have plenty of recovery time..works nicely...ill add if you put enough intensity in your workout you dont need to be in the gym for hours at a time...1 good hour and im toast usually...keep pushing man good luck


----------



## snake (Oct 31, 2018)

Just pay attention to how much any of those will be hitting your shoulders and lower back. Seems like something will give out sooner or later.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 31, 2018)

snake said:


> Just pay attention to how much any of those will be hitting your shoulders and lower back. Seems like something will give out sooner or later.



Ive actually cut my shoulder work down a good bit, after i do chest ill go into shoulders but only two things, db presses and then front/lat raise supersets for 3 or 4 sets.

Shoulders are usually pretty well worked after all the benching is done so dont really feel the need to do much more. they are pumped to hell and back by the time i leave the gym on those days.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Read up
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...s-better-alternatives?highlight=bulk+calories
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21541-A-basic-guide-to-periodization



Very helpful, Jin. Thanks for the info on the split training techniques, I recover very fast these day, not yet in my prime yet but getting there. Kudos!!!


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Very helpful, Jin. Thanks for the info on the split training techniques, I recover very fast these day, not yet in my prime yet but getting there. Kudos!!!



All credit to MrRippedZilla.


----------



## GenuineTomato (Nov 1, 2018)

So I’ve been busy drafting up my new PPL 6 day split workout plan. Just wondering if I could get some feedback on it. This was created around the equipment at my gym.


Workout A – Push Strength:


    Bench press – 4-6 sets of 3-5 reps with 75-85% of 1 rep max.
    Standing military press – 4 sets of 4-6 reps at RPE 8.
    Incline, flat, or decline dumbbell presses – 4 sets of 6-8 at RPE 9.
    Flyes – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.
    Close-grip bench press – 3 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.


    Calves
    Seated Calf raises – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.
    Donkey Calf Raises  – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.


    Abs
    Bench Sit Up Weighted - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Machine Crunches - 3 sets of 25 reps
    Cable Crunch - 3 sets of 12 reps


Workout B – Pull Strength:


    Deadlifts – 4-6 sets of 3-5 reps with 75-85% of 1 rep max.
    Reverse Grip Pull Down – 4 sets of 4-6 reps at RPE 9.
    Barbell Rows – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 8.
    Barbell or dumbbell shrugs – 3 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.
    EZ Bar Curls – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.


    Abs
    Swiss Ball Cruches Weighted - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Lying Twisting Leg Raises - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Seated Medicine Ball Twists - 3 sets of 25 reps


Workout C – Legs Strength:


    Back squats – 4-6 sets of 3-5 reps with 75-85% of 1 rep max.
    Reverse barbell lunges with front foot elevated – 3 sets of 6-8 reps per leg at RPE 8.
    Leg Press – 3 sets of 8-10 reps at RPE 9. (Add bands if you wish.)
    Stiff-Legged deadlifts – 4 sets of 5-6 reps at RPE 8.

    Calves
    Seated Calf raises – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.
    Leg Press Calf Raises  – 4 sets of 6-8 reps at RPE 9.


   Abs
    Bench Sit Up Weighted - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Machine Crunches - 3 sets of 25 reps
    Cable Crunch - 3 sets of 12 reps


Workout D – Push Hyper: 


    Incline Barbell press – 4 sets of 8-12 reps.
    Weighted Dips – 3 sets of 8-12 reps.
    Seated dumbbell presses – 4 sets of 10-12 reps.
    Lateral raises superset with cable crossovers – 4 sets of 12-15 reps each, with a 20-30% drop set on the final superset.
    Overhead rope extensions – 4 sets of 10-12 reps.
    Lying EZ bar skull-crushers – 3 sets of 15-20 reps.


    Calves
    Seated Calf raises – 5 sets of 12-15 reps.
    Donkey Calf Raises  – 5 sets of 12-15 reps.


    Abs
    Swiss Ball Cruches Weighted - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Lying Twisting Leg Raises - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Seated Medicine Ball Twists - 3 sets of 25 reps


Workout E – Pull Hyper:


    Speed deadlifts – 6 sets of 2 reps with 50-60% 1 rep max.
    Bodyweight Wide Grip Pull-Ups – 4 sets of max reps.
    Single Arm Dumbbell rows – 3 sets of 10-12 reps per side.
    Face pulls superset with rear delt flyes – 3 sets of 12-15 reps on each, with a 20-30% drop set on the final superset.
    Cable rope hammer curls – 4 sets of 10-12 reps.
    Incline or Flat Seated dumbbell curls – 4 sets of 15-20 reps.

     Abs
    Bench Sit Up Weighted - 3 sets of 12 reps
    Machine Crunches - 3 sets of 25 reps
    Cable Crunch - 3 sets of 12 reps


Workout F – Legs Hyper:


    Front squats  – 3 sets of 8-12 reps at RPE 9.
    Leg Extensions superset with leg curls – 5 sets of 12-15 reps each at RPE 9, with a 20-30% drop set on the final superset.
    Cable pull-throughs – 3 sets of 15-20 reps.
    Machine hack squats – 3 sets of 15-20 reps.


    Calves
    Seated Calf raises – 5 sets of 12-15 reps.
    Donkey Calf Raises  – 5 sets of 12-15 reps.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 2, 2018)

Triceps only once a week?

I do PPL currently and do tri every push day and bi every pull day.  Granted by the end of all the bigger stuff they are pretty well blasted but i still throw at least 2 lifts in for both. usually a couple drop sets or super sets.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 2, 2018)

I dont know how anybody's shoulders or elbows can deal with this. More power to you guys. Id be in the hospital after the first week.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 30, 2018)

I like PPL because I like going to the gym. First half of the split is focused on heavy compounds, then the latter is light work and accessories. Pepper in some curls and tri's for a sweet Guido pump and there ya go.


----------

